
Show HN: This Word Does Not Exist - turtlesoup
https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/
======
crazygringo
Wow. GPT2 is _so, so, so_ much better than Markov chains. I'm reading these
definitions, and the fact that the last few words of the sentence match the
first few words subject-wise is pretty amazing. Just some random ones:

> _denoting or relating to a word (e.g., al-Qadri), the first letter of which
> is preceded or followed by another letter_

> _a synthetic compound used in perfumery and cosmetic surgery to improve the
> appearance of skin tone and irritation_

> _a type of cookie made with dough, jelly, butter, or chocolate, often filled
> with extra flour_

Pretty impressive. I've never seen fake text so real. (I mean none of these
seem to quite make 100% _logical_ sense, but if you were just skimming the
sentence nothing would stand out as a red flag.)

~~~
Klathmon
I always like to point people to /r/SubSimulatorGPT2 [1] as a good example of
what GPT2 is able to accomplish.

It's a subreddit filled entirely with bots, each user is trained on a specific
subreddit's comments matching it's username (so politicsGPT2Bot is trained on
comments from the politics subreddit).

Go click through a few comment sections and see how mind-bendingly real some
comment chains seem. They reply quoting other comments, they generate links
(they almost always go to a 404 page, but they look real and are in format
that makes me think it's real every time I hover over it) entirely on their
own, they have full conversations back and forth, they make jokes, they argue
"opinions" (often across multiple comments back and forth keeping the context
of which "side" each comment is on), and they vary from single word comments
to multi-paragraph comments.

Take a look at this thread [2] specifically. The headline is made up, the link
it goes to is made up, but the comments look insanely real at first glance.
Some of them even seem to be quoting the contents of the article (which again,
doesn't exist) in it's comments!

If you threw something like 50% "real humans" in the mix, I genuinely don't
think I'd be able to pick out the bots on my own.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/fzwso5/nr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/fzwso5/nra_endorses_biden_for_president/)

~~~
Diederich
Some of this stuff is just gold:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/ggf1mq/i_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/ggf1mq/i_have_a_cat_it_is_amazing_and_i_wish_i_had_it/fq0a1e1/)

~~~
Klathmon
This one is also fantastic, the post text itself is so goddamn convincing that
I actually searched on youtube for the name of the show to see if it existed
(it doesn't).

[https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/gj2z4f/ia...](https://old.reddit.com/r/SubSimulatorGPT2/comments/gj2z4f/iama_23m_im_the_host_of_im_sorry_youre_wrong_a/)

~~~
MauranKilom
What stands out to me is that the comments are treating "arguments" as passion
as if it was "apples" or "old cars".

"I had many arguments growing up"

"where do you prefer to have internet arguments with your friends"

It interpolates "arguments"-related stuff into the posts as with any other
topic. It does it well, but seems to have missed that it's not a
conversational topic like most others. We don't talk about arguments like we
talk about basketball. But here's a peek into what it would look like if we
did!

(I also enjoyed the bot signing both a question and the immediate reply with
~Alex)

~~~
Fordec
Treating arguments like sport is basically politics in a nutshell for some
these days

------
bisRepetita
Great stuff. Found a real word:

    
    
      refactoring
    
      the systematic and systematic reworking of a piece of text to reduce unnecessary redundancies
    

Interesting that the made-up definition is pretty much the real one.

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/refactoring/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/refactoring/eyJ3IjogInJlZmFjdG9yaW5nIiwgImQiOiAidGhlIHN5c3RlbWF0aWMgYW5kIHN5c3RlbWF0aWMgcmV3b3JraW5nIG9mIGEgcGllY2Ugb2YgdGV4dCB0byByZWR1Y2UgdW5uZWNlc3NhcnkgcmVkdW5kYW5jaWVzIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSBlZmZvcnQgY29tZXMgYXMgbm8gc3VycHJpc2UgZ2l2ZW4gdGhlIG1hbnkgcmVmYWN0b3JpbmcgdGVjaG5pcXVlcyBlbXBsb3llZCIsICJzIjogWyJyZWZhYyIsICJ0b3IiLCAiaW5nIl19.CqinyH5aT_tYwpKxsPxaV8WdWWu4qy7woj0b6b4vEm8=)

~~~
turtlesoup
Got a few comments about that one and a few others! I just updated the
existing word blacklist and re-deployed.

~~~
tombh
Oh, I'm surprised the "blacklist" isn't just the standard English dictionary.
I'm sure I'm just being naive though. Why not just blacklist any word that
already exists in English?

~~~
turtlesoup
There are some subtleties (e.g. hyphens, derived forms, bigrams, etc.) but the
biggest problem is that most English dictionaries don't have entries for every
scientific word / piece of internet slang. I ended up tokenizing Wikipedia for
a blacklist and still missed a lot :(

~~~
mathewsanders
> I ended up tokenizing Wikipedia for a blacklist and still missed a lot :(

That sounds like an impressive project in itself :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Words not on Wikipedia, found on other sources, listed by frequency (perhaps
with a date-weighting of the source document to reduce rating of older
sources), would be an interesting way to find holes in Wikipedia's coverage.

~~~
patrickthebold
Someone should make a Wikipedia page of that list. Oh, wait.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I like how you had information, made a sarcastic comment about it, but didn't
share the actual information ... just in case your comment might prove helpful
...

~~~
roryokane
Are you saying the URL of that Wikipedia page is “actual information” that
patrickthebold failed to share?

I think that page doesn’t exist. patrickthebold wasn’t sarcastically mocking
people who were too lazy to look up that page. He was just making the point
that as soon as a hypothetical list like that was uploaded to Wikipedia, it
should be deleted, since those words would then be words found on Wikipedia.

------
Erwin
Very impressive. It was reminiscent of the Polish sci-fi writer, Stanislaw Lem
who invented more words than Shakespeare. That made for some tricky
translations. Here's a list of new words in just one of the books alone:

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/User:Hal_Bregg_II/Neologisms_...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/User:Hal_Bregg_II/Neologisms_of_Return_from_the_Stars)

This 1961 book predicted what Lem calls "opton", an electronic book reader
with only one page between the covers (Kindle Opton special for Lem's 100 year
anniversary next year would be nice!)

I wonder if someone has created sci-fi short stories with that data set yet.

~~~
gerdesj
"Stanislaw Lem who invented more words than Shakespeare."

SL's inventiveness is beyond reproach but he lived in a time (died 2006)
rather later than Mr (I have 50 spelings of my name) Shakesper. Lem spoke
several languages and a cursory glance at your link seems to show a lot of
drinks!

Shake a spear did invent a huge number of English words. Some of them were due
to the rather random speling existent in the Elizabethan England of the 14th
C. The rest were the result of a creative mind that needed to deploy ideas and
concepts in ways that were not available at the time. The clever thing is that
he created many words that seem so obvious in meaning - and are so obviously
"English". He literally understood English to its core and was able to
manipulate it effectively. Good skills that man.

~~~
goto11
It is doubtful how many words were actually invented by Shakespeare, as
opposed to a Shakespeare text just being the first recorded use of that word.

------
ipsum2
Podcasters and Youtubers have been pronouncing squarespace incorrectly all
this time!

squarespace

squares·pace

the ability to play in a board game within a system by controlling the left
and right edges of the board or a grid surrounded by squares

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/squarespace/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/squarespace/eyJ3IjogInNxdWFyZXNwYWNlIiwgImQiOiAidGhlIGFiaWxpdHkgdG8gcGxheSBpbiBhIGJvYXJkIGdhbWUgd2l0aGluIGEgc3lzdGVtIGJ5IGNvbnRyb2xsaW5nIHRoZSBsZWZ0IGFuZCByaWdodCBlZGdlcyBvZiB0aGUgYm9hcmQgb3IgYSBncmlkIHN1cnJvdW5kZWQgYnkgc3F1YXJlcyIsICJwIjogIm5vdW4iLCAiZSI6ICJ0aGUgbW9zdCBzcXVhcmVzcGFjZSBwbGF5ZXJzIGV2ZXIiLCAicyI6IFsic3F1YXJlcyIsICJwYWNlIl19.H9mb5onYk0WWcSKfP8JabeAciLAUY-
BFRvk9GRt7tKo=)

~~~
teej
I was getting a lot of brand names, including Sporcle and Truvia.

------
brogrammer2018
Complete List (so far) of this X Does Not Exist sites:

• This Person Does Not Exist
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/)

• These Lyrics Do Not Exist
[https://theselyricsdonotexist.com/](https://theselyricsdonotexist.com/)

• This Cat Does Not Exist
[https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/](https://thiscatdoesnotexist.com/)

• This Rental Does Not Exist
[https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/](https://thisrentaldoesnotexist.com/)

• This Waifu Does Not Exist
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/)

• This Resume Does Not Exist
[https://thisresumedoesnotexist.com/](https://thisresumedoesnotexist.com/)

• This Artwork Does Not Exist
[https://thisartworkdoesnotexist.com/](https://thisartworkdoesnotexist.com/)

~~~
st_goliath
> Complete List (so far) of this X Does Not Exist sites

"citation needed" on that completeness claim, or rather "this list is
incomplete, you can help by expanding it"

Also:
[https://thisfursonadoesnotexist.com/](https://thisfursonadoesnotexist.com/)

~~~
yosito
I'm looking for a meta "This list does not exist" generator.

------
dylan-m
Straight from a science fiction novel:

    
    
        eicoscience
        eico·science
    
        the branch of physics that deals with the behavior, physics, and the properties of living organisms
        "I started thinking about the world thinking of me and I never really went deep into the eicoscience"
    

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/eicoscience/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/eicoscience/eyJ3IjogImVpY29zY2llbmNlIiwgImQiOiAidGhlIGJyYW5jaCBvZiBwaHlzaWNzIHRoYXQgZGVhbHMgd2l0aCB0aGUgYmVoYXZpb3IsIHBoeXNpY3MsIGFuZCB0aGUgcHJvcGVydGllcyBvZiBsaXZpbmcgb3JnYW5pc21zIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogIkkgc3RhcnRlZCB0aGlua2luZyBhYm91dCB0aGUgd29ybGQgdGhpbmtpbmcgb2YgbWUgYW5kIEkgbmV2ZXIgcmVhbGx5IHdlbnQgZGVlcCBpbnRvIHRoZSBlaWNvc2NpZW5jZSIsICJzIjogWyJlaWNvIiwgInNjaWVuY2UiXX0=.9604lGS2jPTfM9WWztL825AnG4o4Zje0AidyXBzCH3s=)

~~~
microtherion

        neurotheistic
    
        relating to the theories of early visual culture,   
        particularly those which emerged out of attempts 
        by the Chinese to achieve a cosmopolitan consciousness 
        through the use of classical ideas
        "the neurotheistic ideas of Mao Zedong"
    

I like the word, but the definition does not seem to do much with the obvious
etymology of the word. One could, e.g., imagine using the word for people who
have developed a religious attachment to deep learning networks.

~~~
istinetz
I really like this definition. If a human author took it and developed it, it
would be a pretty original angle.

------
dlkf

      strillation
      stril·la·tion
      the action or process of boiling (a subject, typically an 
      animal) at room temperature
    

I have to say this is pretty hilarious

~~~
abnry
Depends on the liquid you're using!! You can definitely boil a squirrel in
liquid nitrogen!

~~~
umvi
Liquid nitrogen boils below room temperature though. I once strillated a
squirrel on top of Mount Everest because the pressure was so low...

------
SilasX
I was honestly surprised this one didn't already exist, since it's such a
natural extension of the roots:

reductory

re·duc·tory

relating to or denoting products of decay

"winding and burning reductory tissue"

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/reductory/eyJ3IjogInJ...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/reductory/eyJ3IjogInJlZHVjdG9yeSIsICJkIjogInJlbGF0aW5nIHRvIG9yIGRlbm90aW5nIHByb2R1Y3RzIG9mIGRlY2F5IiwgInAiOiAiYWRqZWN0aXZlIiwgImUiOiAid2luZGluZyBhbmQgYnVybmluZyByZWR1Y3RvcnkgdGlzc3VlIiwgInMiOiBbInJlIiwgImR1YyIsICJ0b3J5Il19.pNCMTP5FHkPQrmbh5MG3FJhD1mEKmYhpqHtF8rv8_78=)

Edit: fixed mono spacing.

~~~
anthk
I've seen "reductorio" being used in Spanish but the "Real Academia de la
Lengua" says it doesn't exist as a proper word.

And yes, it means exactly that.

------
hinkley
Might be time to coin some new phrases.

    
    
      nonmagical
        non·mag·i·cal
    
        unquestionably true or valid
        "his nonmagical beliefs and ideas"
    

Well that's a perfectly cromulent word.

~~~
hinkley
My favorite so far:

    
    
      décorbé
    
        a thing that smells or tastes terrible

------
greenshackle2

      noun.
      tartou
      tar·tou
      
      a Chinese pastry
      "each piece of beef tendon tartou serves four and a half hours ago"
    
    

Time-traveling pastries, wonderful.

~~~
totetsu
It's like that reverse wine that gives you the hangover first.

~~~
quickthrower2
That’s called exercise

------
einr
This site is really dolky†, I'm loving it.

†
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/dolky/eyJ3IjogImRvbGt...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/dolky/eyJ3IjogImRvbGt5IiwgImQiOiAiKG9mIGxhbmd1YWdlKSB1c2luZyB3b3JkcyB0aGF0IGFyZSBub3QgcmVhbCB3b3JkcyAoZS5nLiwgaW4gdGhlIG5hbWUgb2YgbG92ZSkiLCAicCI6ICJhZGplY3RpdmUiLCAiZSI6ICJ0aGUgZG9sa3kgTGF0aW4gb2YgSXRhbGlhbiBidXNpbmVzcyJ9.g5EM_gj7oKttWD2307h15mBDJvSsVJAc5WFvy1jUXTg=)

~~~
flixic
Delightfully meta. I'm really loving some of these words, and might seriously
consider using some of them.

------
oxguy3

      nailblast (n.)
      1. a wound on the external surface of the nail
         "her throat was swelling with nailblasts"
    

Holy crap, is she okay?!?

------
fogleman
Wow, even with definitions! That looks like a better version of a game I made
years ago where you have to pick out the real word from four options. The
three "non-words" are generated by Markov chains:

[https://www.michaelfogleman.com/wug/](https://www.michaelfogleman.com/wug/)

~~~
turtlesoup
This game is great; I've been trying to think through ways of using these NLP
models in a competitive game but the mechanics aren't obvious. It would be
awesome to do something like an AI rap battle

------
tiborsaas
This is perfect to name startups / products. Very well done.

~~~
dr_orpheus
Yes, I am here to launch my new cure-all "metasodium" its like sodium, but
meta.

metasodium meta·sodium any of a group of silica compounds thought to act by
the interaction of sodium with sodium, the latter of which has many
physiological roles and is essential in the modulation of many physiological
processes "a polymeric metasodium oxide from which such compounds in the cell
cycle are derived"

~~~
screenbeard
This sounds like the method Star Trek: Voyager writers used to come up with
their technobabble

------
iamdelirium

        handjob
        hand·job
        a job offered to a woman as a job or offer offered by a man
        "you have won a handjob as a waitress"
    

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/handjob/eyJ3IjogImhhb...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/handjob/eyJ3IjogImhhbmRqb2IiLCAiZCI6ICJhIGpvYiBvZmZlcmVkIHRvIGEgd29tYW4gYXMgYSBqb2Igb3Igb2ZmZXIgb2ZmZXJlZCBieSBhIG1hbiIsICJwIjogIm5vdW4iLCAiZSI6ICJ5b3UgaGF2ZSB3b24gYSBoYW5kam9iIGFzIGEgd2FpdHJlc3MiLCAicyI6IFsiaGFuZCIsICJqb2IiXX0=.mleBZbiOa2vzNRnE1dU7ByUweEDAFr3TI5uvdgnw1Q8=)

Uhh.........

~~~
turtlesoup
That's really unfortunate; results are straight out of the algorithm but it's
reflective of a bias in the training data set.

------
ArekDymalski
2 excellent words with great definitions:

punchjoy:

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/punchjoy/eyJ3IjogInB1...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/punchjoy/eyJ3IjogInB1bmNoam95IiwgImQiOiAiYSBwZXJzb24gd2hvIGlzIHByb3VkIG9mIGJlaW5nIG92ZXJ3ZWlnaHQiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAiaGUncyBhIGJpdCBvZiBhIHB1bmNoam95In0=.whEdBQ4hXAD6vhw_IDpnJMZa1_bkc8uPo68STCDqIw8=)

jockrock:

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/jockrock/eyJ3IjogImpv...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/jockrock/eyJ3IjogImpvY2tyb2NrIiwgImQiOiAiYSB2ZXJ5IGZ1bm55IG9yIGFnZ3Jlc3NpdmUgcGVyZm9ybWVyIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogImhlIHNlZW1zIHRvIGJlIHByZXR0eSBuZXcgYXQgYmVpbmcgYSBqb2Nrcm9jayIsICJzIjogWyJqb2NrIiwgInJvY2siXX0=.vErMKk9pOFkXmvM0VnzOmVFwqJY3Pp5EFwp9zjhyLAo=)

------
danans
Looks like it doesn't understand geography or human habitats very well, but
entertaining nonetheless!

    
    
      cubot
      a member of an American Indian people living in 
      shallow water off central Alaska and western Australia
    

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/cubot/eyJ3IjogImN1Ym9...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/cubot/eyJ3IjogImN1Ym90IiwgImQiOiAiYSBtZW1iZXIgb2YgYW4gQW1lcmljYW4gSW5kaWFuIHBlb3BsZSBsaXZpbmcgaW4gc2hhbGxvdyB3YXRlciBvZmYgY2VudHJhbCBBbGFza2EgYW5kIHdlc3Rlcm4gQXVzdHJhbGlhIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogImhpcyBicmFpZCBtYWRlIGJ5IGN1Ym90In0=.dx0BXzj-
hkNeLuF-132mIYFC03Pj495m4txfZlIF83s=)

------
leafmeal
This gave me a good laugh

    
    
        noun.
        swem
    
        the process of forming a strip of mucus before injecting intravenously
        "semen started to emerge immediately after swemting"
    
    

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/swem/eyJ3IjogInN3ZW0i...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/swem/eyJ3IjogInN3ZW0iLCAiZCI6ICJ0aGUgcHJvY2VzcyBvZiBmb3JtaW5nIGEgc3RyaXAgb2YgbXVjdXMgYmVmb3JlIGluamVjdGluZyBpbnRyYXZlbm91c2x5IiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInNlbWVuIHN0YXJ0ZWQgdG8gZW1lcmdlIGltbWVkaWF0ZWx5IGFmdGVyIHN3ZW10aW5nIn0=.v6YPi4i8Gdx6AJiwupThKrJrd1m6-pfhvToiPopnogM=)

------
Someone
Bug report: I hit “Microtissue”, a word that does exist, and its definition is
incorrect ;-)

([https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/microtissue/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/microtissue/eyJ3IjogIm1pY3JvdGlzc3VlIiwgImQiOiAidGhlIHRpc3N1ZSB3aXRoaW4gb3IgYXJpc2luZyBmcm9tIGEgbWljcm9vcmdhbmlzbSBvciBtaWNyb29yZ2FuaXNtIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSBtaWNyb3Rpc3N1ZSBvZiBzb21lIHZpcnVzZXMsIG5vdGFibHkgaW5mbHVlbnphIiwgInMiOiBbIm1pIiwgImNybyIsICJ0aXMiLCAic3VlIl19.GfLvYMdPBLXPZY-
bQaf34HEyybibxmW1xIkJg6p2fuc=))

~~~
turtlesoup
Oh no, it must have missed my blacklist. It's supposed to give a little "this
word probably exists" when that happens. It's surprisingly hard to determine
if a word already exists:
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tissue/eyJ3IjogInRpc3...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tissue/eyJ3IjogInRpc3N1ZSIsICJkIjogImEgcGFydCBvZiB0aGUgYm9keSBjb25jZXJuZWQgd2l0aCBzcGVjaWFsaXplZCB0aXNzdWUiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAibXVzY3VsYXIgdGlzc3VlIiwgInMiOiBbInRpcyIsICJzdWUiXSwgImwiOiB0cnVlfQ==.7Tb_MxNb0XjeiszQ_cer5l82qoTScU3uYb5QVrWWMjY=)

~~~
skykooler
Is there any sort of logic to discourage it from using a word in its own
definition as it does there?

~~~
turtlesoup
Not currently, but I should probably reject samples that do! Filed a task
here: [https://github.com/turtlesoupy/this-word-does-not-
exist/issu...](https://github.com/turtlesoupy/this-word-does-not-
exist/issues/new)

~~~
skykooler
I think you meant to link to [https://github.com/turtlesoupy/this-word-does-
not-exist/issu...](https://github.com/turtlesoupy/this-word-does-not-
exist/issues/29)

------
cpascal
This doesn't always produce a new word. I got "metamucil", a brand of fiber
supplement.

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/metamucil/eyJ3IjogIm1...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/metamucil/eyJ3IjogIm1ldGFtdWNpbCIsICJkIjogImEgY29tcG91bmQgcHJlc2VudCBpbiBtZXRhbXVjaWwgcHJlcGFyZWQgZnJvbSB0aGUgY29lbnp5bWUgY2FyYm9uLCB1c2VkIGFzIGFuIGluc2VjdGljaWRlIGluIHRoZSBwYXN0IiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSBpbmR1c3RyaWFsIG1ldGFtdWNpbCBpbmR1c3RyeSIsICJzIjogWyJtZXRhIiwgIm11IiwgImNpbCJdfQ==.nDnIxXc61ikOYvDZmKmLzkt8__JTb3n4PAPYEChZe18=)

edit: also got "redbull"
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/redbull/eyJ3IjogInJlZ...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/redbull/eyJ3IjogInJlZGJ1bGwiLCAiZCI6ICJhIHZlbm9tb3VzIHJlZGJ1bGwiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAid2Ugd2lsbCBiZSBraWxsaW5nIHJlZGJ1bGxzIGFuZCBwaW5jaGluZyB0aGVtIGZyb20gTmV3IEJyaXRhaW4iLCAicyI6IFsicmVkIiwgImJ1bGwiXX0=.uymj2iQt75Lb6Qu0-sWMJn2zXSX0s5pzFgbliTlCPIA=)

~~~
joefourier
I got "crowdsourced", of which the definition is solidly in the uncanny
valley:
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/crowdsourced/eyJ3Ijog...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/crowdsourced/eyJ3IjogImNyb3dkc291cmNlZCIsICJkIjogIihvZiBhIHdlYnNpdGUgb3IgcHJvamVjdCkgY3JlYXRlZCBvciBob3N0ZWQgb24gYSBudW1iZXIgb2YgZGlmZmVyZW50IHBsYXRmb3JtcyBieSBwZW9wbGUgd2hvIGNhbiBnYXRoZXIgaW5mb3JtYXRpb24gZnJvbSBpbnB1dCB2aWEgc29jaWFsIG1lZGlhLCBibG9nb3NwaGVyZSwgb3Igb3RoZXIgbWVkaXVtIiwgInAiOiAiYWRqZWN0aXZlIFthdHRyaWJ1dGl2ZV0iLCAiZSI6ICJhIGNyb3dkc291cmNlZCBzb2x1dGlvbiBmb3Igb3JnYW5pemluZyB0cmFmZmljIiwgInMiOiBbImNyb3dkIiwgInNvdXJjZWQiXX0=.SlatxczSuTyDQ4KRgP7asWiBe3vO3VYiFlTvfBZkgtA=)

It almost gets it right...

~~~
nadavami
Interesting! I got a different result for "crowdsourced".
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/crowdsourced/eyJ3Ijog...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/crowdsourced/eyJ3IjogImNyb3dkc291cmNlZCIsICJkIjogInNpdHVhdGVkIG9yIGRvbmUgdXNpbmcgYSB3ZWxsLW9yZ2FuaXplZCBncm91cCBvciBzeXN0ZW1hdGljIHByb2Nlc3MiLCAicCI6ICJhZGplY3RpdmUiLCAiZSI6ICJhIGNyb3dkc291cmNlZCBjYW1wYWlnbiIsICJzIjogWyJjcm93ZCIsICJzb3VyY2VkIl19.CDefyfHfJw6x5mGxKDk81ZEXtS9yagjJpRSsl6DzwVA=)

------
petargyurov
This is pretty cool but I am getting some strange results sometimes:

[https://imgur.com/a/rv0wHN1](https://imgur.com/a/rv0wHN1)

~~~
turtlesoup
That's not ideal and probably picking up some of the original training set
from GPT-2 (this model is bolted on top of it)! How about DUOLINGOLOGY instead
[https://bit.ly/3fPGP8q](https://bit.ly/3fPGP8q)

I'm using a blacklist to reject "real" words but it's surprisingly hard to
build for rare words. I'm up to ~600K items after parsing Wikipedia tokens and
it still doesn't capture everything.

~~~
AdamTReineke

      airpods
      air·pods
      a large pair of wings and wings of a bird or other flying 
      animal, typically used as a guide for a figure skater and 
      paraglider
      "a pair of airpods"

------
flipsticks
I've just realised this tool is great for inventing new species or spells for
my DnD campaign. Things like "Lollyfish" "Bannabeat" and "Sanaf" sound like
awesome little plants or creatures to decorate my world with!

~~~
yreg
Hah good idea. I’m using thispersondoesntexist to generate npc appearances ad-
hoc in my campaign. I believe there is a potential for a generator that
understands fantasy races.

------
lqet

      patentless
      patent·less
    
      not having or requiring a license of a particular kind and without permission
      "patentless wireless communications"
      a word that does not exist; it was invented, defined and used by a machine learning algorithm.
    

Well, not exactly [0]!

[0]
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/patentless](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/patentless)

------
tpfour
Ha!

    
    
        neuterization
        neu·ter·i·za·tion
        the denial of a person's sexual identity and gender 
        identity to someone else
        "she had undergone neuterization of her facial hair"

------
godelski
I'm not understanding the praise this is getting. The words I've seen are very
clearly wrong and do not match how English words are made. Some examples:

> méxis: an obsessive or revelatory pursuit

No comment....

> heelbark: a red braid fastened to a man's hat so as to prevent heeling

Unless you put your hat on your shoes, you're on the wrong end of the body.

> transgate: raise the value of (something, especially money) by expanding its
> capacity to become transactions or funds.

What's that even mean?

>noress: a unit of electric charge equal to one nanosecond

Where's the Coulombs? Who is J̶o̶h̶n̶ ̶G̶a̶l̶t̶ Noress?

Additionally I'm seeing words that either exist or are natural
permutations/mispellings. Example:

> monucleotides, but mononucleotides are a real thing.

Additionally, the example sentences are just as crazy. Maybe I'm having bad
luck. There are some good hits, but the majority of them appear pretty tashy
(this is a crazy difficult problem!)

~~~
CathedralBorrow
How are English words made?

~~~
yosito
I'm not a linguist, but typically words evolve as memes and/or follow
etymological patterns made up of root words. It's very rare that they're
plausible sounding gibberish attached to plausible arbitrary meanings. This
generator seems like it's in the "uncanny valley".... They're all somewhat
plausible immitations of words, but the fact that they're not natural can be
felt.

~~~
CathedralBorrow
Totally agree with all of that. It's probably a matter of outlook; I expect
and enjoy some weird uncanny valleying from a humorous ML generator.

------
kashishhora
Love this. Added it to my site that shows a bunch of other variants:
[https://thisxdoesnotexist.com](https://thisxdoesnotexist.com).

~~~
cosbynator
Amazing! I found
[https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/](https://www.thiswaifudoesnotexist.net/)
there a while back

------
TheCapn

        manpool 
        a large pool, typically as part of a carnival or carnival 
        *"a few old dead men may be playing in the manpool"*
    

So close, yet still so far.

------
mad44
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Meaning_of_Liff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Meaning_of_Liff)
The book is a "dictionary of things that there aren't any words for yet,
written by Douglas Adams and John Lloyd.

~~~
turtlesoup
I have it on my desk!

------
dwd
This word probably should exist:

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/epidemiograph/eyJ3Ijo...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/epidemiograph/eyJ3IjogImVwaWRlbWlvZ3JhcGgiLCAiZCI6ICJhIGRlc2NyaXB0aXZlIHJlcG9ydCBvbiBhbiBvdXRicmVhaywgZXNwZWNpYWxseSBpbiBhIGhvc3BpdGFsIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogImVwaWRlbWlvZ3JhcGhzIG9mIGhvc3BpdGFsIHBhdGllbnRzIG9mIHZhcnlpbmcgbGV2ZWxzIG9mIGluZmVjdGlvbiIsICJzIjogWyJlcGkiLCAiZGVtaW8iLCAiZ3JhcGgiXX0=.r_I_FTrsYoYxNcqfn4ht-1e3pIyiEurpW2MIgwGX3II=)

Someone used Epidemiography

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0166218X89...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0166218X89900462)

------
ashton314

        stirrupie
        stir·rupie
    
        a stupid or depraved person; an immoral or destructive person
        "every single one of these artists was a stirrupie"
    

Gold. I bet Neil Stephenson would have loved to have this when he was writing
_Anathem_.

------
istinetz
>chlamydrama

>a narrative, typically one that takes place on a screen or on social media

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/chlamydrama/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/chlamydrama/eyJ3IjogImNobGFteWRyYW1hIiwgImQiOiAiYSBuYXJyYXRpdmUsIHR5cGljYWxseSBvbmUgdGhhdCB0YWtlcyBwbGFjZSBvbiBhIHNjcmVlbiBvciBvbiBzb2NpYWwgbWVkaWEiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAiY2hsYW15ZHJhbWEgaXMgc3RpbGwgcG9wdWxhciBpbiB0aGUgd2VzdCBhbmQgRWFzdCIsICJzIjogWyJjaGxhbXkiLCAiZHJhbWEiXX0=.9n0umPOF8UKtHvB2afpjMNflGp_QXgFcCK1-7xxVJ_Y=)

I'm impressed, a witty wordplay.

------
rabidrat
This word does exist (though not with the given definition):

backtick back·tick

    
    
        an act of greeting or greeting someone or something with a quick facial tick
        "we were greeted with a backtick"

------
swixmix
Hey, my word does exist.

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/infernus/eyJ3IjogImlu...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/infernus/eyJ3IjogImluZmVybnVzIiwgImQiOiAidXNlZCB0byBleHByZXNzIHN1cnByaXNlIG9yIGhvcnJvciIsICJwIjogImV4Y2xhbWF0aW9uIiwgImUiOiAiYXJlIHlvdSB1cCB0byB5b3VyIHVzdWFsIGlkaW90aWMgaW5mZXJudXM_OyB0aGVyZSB5b3UgYXJlLCB5b3UgcGllY2Ugb2Ygc3R1ZmYuIiwgInMiOiBbImluIiwgImZlciIsICJudXMiXX0=.b0mv0KfKdyIhKxatOXMHFIk9YVehdGqHDrz_bU2JCNs=)

~~~
anamexis
I got a real one, too.

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/liquification/eyJ3Ijo...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/liquification/eyJ3IjogImxpcXVpZmljYXRpb24iLCAiZCI6ICJhbiBhY3Qgb2YgY2xlYW5pbmcgc29tZXRoaW5nIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogImxpcXVpZmljYXRpb24gaW4gY29va2luZyBtYWtlcyBpdCBoYXJkZXIgZm9yIGJhY3RlcmlhIHRvIHJlYWNoIHRoZWlyIGRlc3RpbmF0aW9uIiwgInMiOiBbImxpcXVpZmkiLCAiY2EiLCAidGlvbiJdfQ==.4FD8ox8yZ57J6mP7Ov0b-8xQB8N8mkX5gtwVoT4dEx4=)

------
tdeck
Second word I got was "showercap" which is borderline:
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/showercap/eyJ3IjogInN...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/showercap/eyJ3IjogInNob3dlcmNhcCIsICJkIjogImEgbGFyZ2UgdW1icmVsbGEgb3IgY2FwIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSByZWQgc2hvd2VyY2FwIGZsdXR0ZXJlZCBhY3Jvc3MgdGhlIHNjcmVlbiIsICJzIjogWyJzaG93IiwgImVyIiwgImNhcCJdfQ==.9TLS-
EyY5B8nscZ7QYZ5SAGhR0WLPmqEBWzfXsA0xKg=)

~~~
maccam94
I think this needs to do a google search for each word before assuming it
doesn't exist. I got "glosscoat", which is a type of paint/coating (typically
hyphenated, but non-hyphenated examples exist).

Wow, the links are just base64'ing the whole text because of course there's no
way to trivially reproduce it...

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/glosscoat/eyJ3IjogImd...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/glosscoat/eyJ3IjogImdsb3NzY29hdCIsICJkIjogImEgdGhpbiwgdHJhbnNsdWNlbnQgd2F0ZXJwcm9vZiwgbm9uc3RpY2sgcGFwZXIgb3IgcGxhc3RpYyBjb3ZlciBmb3IgYSBkaXNwbGF5IG9yIG90aGVyIGRlY29yYXRpb24iLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgInQiOiAiRWxlY3Ryb25pY3MiLCAiZSI6ICJhIGdsb3NzeSBnbG9zc2NvYXQgcGxhdGUiLCAicyI6IFsiZ2xvc3MiLCAiY29hdCJdfQ==.zza1LYTgRHvTBU-05eyfjfuW48ZE-
nApZwmPPOpamDc=)

~~~
turtlesoup
Yep! It's a sampling procedure; I could fix a random seed or put the results
somewhere. "somewhere" ended up being the browser URL here (with a signature
to prevent tampering)

------
madrox
Ok, this one made me laugh. Well done.

    
    
      facetook
      face·took
      an instance of talking with no expectation of truth or accuracy
      "a complete facetook of her statements"

------
koolba
This is awesome.

> scumdoggery

> scum·dog·gery

> seizure of property as a practice or violation of the law, especially in
> financial matters

> _" he didn't care for the scumdoggery he got for being a police officer"_

------
hwillis
My second word seems... quite questionable:

nonhumanoid

1\. not having life

"a nonhumanoid woman"

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/nonhumanoid/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/nonhumanoid/eyJ3IjogIm5vbmh1bWFub2lkIiwgImQiOiAibm90IGhhdmluZyBsaWZlIiwgInAiOiAiYWRqZWN0aXZlIiwgImUiOiAiYSBub25odW1hbm9pZCB3b21hbiIsICJzIjogWyJub24iLCAiaHUiLCAibWFub2lkIl19.jjWtYHD5Qxq7t9hGmLOFvOdscFrOBCuCvPhYH09V5aY=)

------
dmos62
I love this:

    
    
        nonfatalism
        non·fa·tal·ism
    
            the belief that one's parents don't have sex for the same reason as oneself
            "a nonfatalism argument"
    

Or:

    
    
        brainsack
        brain·sack
    
            a sharp crack or slit in the surface of sea or sky
            "a slushy brainsack close to shore"
    

Brainsack is a sharp crack on the surface of the sky. Amazing.

------
vmception
ahegao

ahe·gao

a formal gesture representing a happy ending or blessing

"her head was brought to a halt by the ahegao of the chair"

lol. entertaining

~~~
drusepth
This one is actually a real word, AFAIK (and the definition isn't too far off,
haha). Not sure if that's intended.

~~~
vmception
I know, I added it to the site.

------
ccvannorman
Seems like it failed?

headbutter. One who strikes other people with one's head. You are becoming
known as a headbutter, so unless you want the league to suspend you, I suggest
that you stop playing dirty! Headbutter - Idioms by The Free Dictionary
[https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/headbutter](https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/headbutter)

~~~
wilbo
noun. backpressure back·pres·sure the pressure exerted up against a fluid,
caused by the flow of air or water through it, exerting great physical
pressure on the body "a low backpressure"

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/backpressure/eyJ3Ijog...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/backpressure/eyJ3IjogImJhY2twcmVzc3VyZSIsICJkIjogInRoZSBwcmVzc3VyZSBleGVydGVkIHVwIGFnYWluc3QgYSBmbHVpZCwgY2F1c2VkIGJ5IHRoZSBmbG93IG9mIGFpciBvciB3YXRlciB0aHJvdWdoIGl0LCBleGVydGluZyBncmVhdCBwaHlzaWNhbCBwcmVzc3VyZSBvbiB0aGUgYm9keSIsICJwIjogIm5vdW4iLCAidCI6ICJQaHlzaW9sb2d5IiwgImUiOiAiYSBsb3cgYmFja3ByZXNzdXJlIiwgInMiOiBbImJhY2siLCAicHJlcyIsICJzdXJlIl19.fzIhaGw5a2bdLadUIIcxA0FXhPqQVUNj_LGmxu6eQ48=)

------
mrpeker
Amazing work! I just created Find Your Next Startups Name using this tool.

[https://find-your-next-startups-name.now.sh/](https://find-your-next-
startups-name.now.sh/)

[https://github.com/mrpeker/find-your-next-startups-
name](https://github.com/mrpeker/find-your-next-startups-name)

------
v3gas

        quora
        a set of questions
        "a rhetorical quora"
    
    !

------
epicureanideal
Yosho! What a great tool!

yosho expressing a strong enthusiasm or confidence "yosho! It's going to be
one of the best days of your life"

~~~
tommsy64
That reminds me of the Japanese word よし (yo shi) (which sounds like "Yosh").
Its meaning is very nearly identical: an expression of excitement or
enthusiasm, equivalent to saying "all right!" or "okay!" in English. Was the
model trained with the Japanese word and its definition?

------
cool-RR
This is amazing:

quintessay

1\. a piece of writing (usually one of short or noibid) expressing or
expressing a person's view, especially the concept of something abstract or
self-subsistent. "the main quintessay of feminist theory."

2\. a word that does not exist; it was invented, defined and used by a machine
learning algorithm.

Link / Generate another word / Write your own

~~~
Chris2048
see also: pseudothesis

------
samizdis
Delightful; especially to create words for their sound rather than their
meaning, which the machine declares for whatever reasons it has at the time.
It interested me that I was sometimes disappointed with the supplied
definition, and sometimes strangely pleased, even though I'd no meaning in
mind when I made up words. This is sublime.

------
dawnerd
I got baitbox which is well...

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bait_box](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bait_box)

Still pretty cool. I'd totally believe some of these definitions if I didn't
see the site.

Also this one which I've seen used quite a bit. overfamiliarize
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/overfamiliarize/eyJ3I...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/overfamiliarize/eyJ3IjogIm92ZXJmYW1pbGlhcml6ZSIsICJkIjogImhhdmUgc3Ryb25nIGJlbGllZnMgYW5kIGN1c3RvbXMgYWJvdXQgKGEgcGFydGljdWxhciByZWxpZ2lvbiwgYWN0aXZpdHksIG9yIHR5cGUgb2YgYWN0aXZpdHkpIiwgInAiOiAidmVyYiIsICJlIjogImFuIG92ZXJmYW1pbGlhcml6ZWQgdmlldyBvZiByYWNpYWwgaG9zdGlsaXR5IiwgInMiOiBbIm92ZXIiLCAiZmEiLCAibWlsIiwgImlhciIsICJpemUiXX0=.RY3Uzae2Bv1cjvk1p4ruD9phEhqfTiSbfSTf3xKf-80=)

------
dkdbejwi383
> tiger-necked poodle

> a very small, sweet, pouched porcupine; a cricket

> "soak in a splash of chocolate red liqueur to ensure that the fluffy bits
> eventually turn into tiger-necked poodle poodle"

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tiger-
necked+poodle/e...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tiger-
necked+poodle/eyJ3IjogInRpZ2VyLW5lY2tlZCBwb29kbGUiLCAiZCI6ICJhIHZlcnkgc21hbGwsIHN3ZWV0LCBwb3VjaGVkIHBvcmN1cGluZTsgYSBjcmlja2V0IiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInNvYWsgaW4gYSBzcGxhc2ggb2YgY2hvY29sYXRlIHJlZCBsaXF1ZXVyIHRvIGVuc3VyZSB0aGF0IHRoZSBmbHVmZnkgYml0cyBldmVudHVhbGx5IHR1cm4gaW50byB0aWdlci1uZWNrZWQgcG9vZGxlIHBvb2RsZSIsICJzIjogWyJ0aWdlciIsICItIiwgIm5lY2tlZCBwb28iLCAiZGxlIl19.kkk6qbvPRZaHhholzYZkcSunEUfdhO5oX4hlptmHY9Y=)

------
munk-a
The first two I generated were pretty good with the first being a very "true"
sounding word - however I then got Spongen[1] - an aromatic berry of a variety
with a bright red, yellow, or greenish taste _" spongen, light white berries"_
which seems like a pretty big adjective fail.

1\.
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/spongen/eyJ3IjogInNwb...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/spongen/eyJ3IjogInNwb25nZW4iLCAiZCI6ICJhbiBhcm9tYXRpYyBiZXJyeSBvZiBhIHZhcmlldHkgd2l0aCBhIGJyaWdodCByZWQsIHllbGxvdywgb3IgZ3JlZW5pc2ggdGFzdGUiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAic3BvbmdlbiwgbGlnaHQgd2hpdGUgYmVycmllcyIsICJzIjogWyJzcG9uIiwgImdlbiJdfQ==.M3YP-5NXkFPWRzY0DNglYENOP_p6dsm0uGMBPjg4CNM=)

------
justanothersys
Except Transclusion was defined by Ted Nelson in Computer Lib / Dream
Machines. :)

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/transclusion/eyJ3Ijog...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/transclusion/eyJ3IjogInRyYW5zY2x1c2lvbiIsICJkIjogInRoZSBhY3Qgb3IgaW5zdGFuY2Ugb2Ygc2VwYXJhdGluZyBpbmRpdmlkdWFscyBpbiBhIGNvbW11bml0eSBmcm9tIHRoZSBwb3B1bGF0aW9uIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSBiYW4gb24gdGhlIHRyYW5zY2x1c2lvbiBvZiBidXNlcyIsICJzIjogWyJ0cmFuIiwgInNjbHUiLCAic2lvbiJdfQ==.X7bHs8WEIkO_aETpTwHE1lxyW_ZA9vBBctkrljjZgZI=)

See here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transclusion)

------
battery_cowboy
I don't have anything other than to say this is really cool! Congrats to the
creator, I love useless, cool shit like this. I prefer seeing this kind of
awesome stuff instead of another boring "How we upgraded our server" blog from
Slack or Instagram.

------
csomar
> minthority

> a fraction of fifty or more (the whole number one), especially within a
> government or the ranks of a corporate organization

This does exist.

> pneumostomy

> a surgical operation in which a tubular vein is drawn into the lung "he
> takes a long pneumostomy at the hospital"

This A.I. could be predicting future words.

~~~
bhelkey
Do you have a suggestion as to how to filter such a word?

It has 64 results on Google

2 results on DDG/Bing.

And no matches on any online dictionary that I could find (Merriam-Webster,
Urban Dictionary, ...)

------
benibela
>durantino

>du·rantino

> a dairy-based flavor made by supplementing milk with milk of the same
> consistency as dairy acid

> "durantino preserves and protects against all age-related diseases through
> the combined action of dairy and vitamin D supplement"

Great. I think I want to buy some durantino

------
faitswulff
Ah. I misread this as "this _world_ does not exist" and was briefly
disappointed.

Briefly.

------
lostlogin
Mycogeny: the formation of a mycoplasma within a cell "mycogeny was detected
in liver urine and its recovery in lymph nodes remained unclear"

It’s not too far off Mycogen: As Asimov explains in Prelude to Foundation,[21]
their name is formed from the Greek stems myco- (meaning 'yeast' or other
types of fungi) and -gen (meaning 'maker' or 'producer').

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galactic_Empire_(Isaac_Asimo...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galactic_Empire_\(Isaac_Asimov\)#Administrative_sectors)

------
druddha
Seems like a perfectly cromulent project to me.

~~~
turtlesoup
How about embiggening that to incromulentness:
[https://bit.ly/2zFhVaD](https://bit.ly/2zFhVaD)

------
Descartes1
Airpods ... Sorry Apple

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/airpods/eyJ3IjogImFpc...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/airpods/eyJ3IjogImFpcnBvZHMiLCAiZCI6ICJhIGxhcmdlIHBhaXIgb2Ygd2luZ3MgYW5kIHdpbmdzIG9mIGEgYmlyZCBvciBvdGhlciBmbHlpbmcgYW5pbWFsLCB0eXBpY2FsbHkgdXNlZCBhcyBhIGd1aWRlIGZvciBhIGZpZ3VyZSBza2F0ZXIgYW5kIHBhcmFnbGlkZXIiLCAicCI6ICJwbHVyYWwgbm91biBbdHJlYXRlZCBhcyBzaW5ndWxhciBvciBwbHVyYWxdIiwgImUiOiAiYSBwYWlyIG9mIGFpcnBvZHMiLCAicyI6IFsiYWlyIiwgInBvZHMiXX0=.kar4I6F5ena9-KT2D66XHmMaFHo5ptRnhemaagLK5Tk=)

------
teekert
Funny that in Dutch probably (at least) some of these words do exist, I mean
stuff like "week broodje" (mushy little bread) and "weekbroodje" (bread of the
week) have a very different meaning based on the use of a space or not. In
fact, we have a nice website that focusses on the incorrect use of spaces: SOS
(Signalering Onjuist Spatiegebruik) [0], notice that spatiegebruik is 1 word
("Space-use")!

[0] [https://www.spatiegebruik.nl/](https://www.spatiegebruik.nl/)

------
yesenadam
I made a page some years ago with 13000+ nonexistent words. You get to choose
your own meanings.

From memory, it picks each letter with the same probability of following the
previous two letters as actual english words have. The more previous letters
included in calculating probabilities, the more like actual words you get. My
list is on the wild side. Not novel, but was fun to do. Good for writing
_Jabberwocky_ -type poetry.

[http://www.adamponting.com/pseudo-word-
list/](http://www.adamponting.com/pseudo-word-list/)

------
btmiller
Some of these are squarely in the uncanny valley!
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/indpendent/eyJ3IjogIm...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/indpendent/eyJ3IjogImluZHBlbmRlbnQiLCAiZCI6ICJzbyBmYXIgYXMgdGhlIG1pZGRsZSBwYXJ0IG9mIGEgbGluZSBvciBjdXJ2ZSBpcyBmcm9tIHRoZSBjZW50ZXIiLCAicCI6ICJhZGplY3RpdmUiLCAiZSI6ICJpbmRwZW5kZW50IGxpbmVzIGFuZCBjdXJ2ZXMgb2YgdGhlIHN1biIsICJzIjogWyJpbiIsICJkIiwgInBlbiIsICJkZW50Il19.q0fS3ldSp-
XD8llnxDG-t_M179gUNCMiR6zkwcgG2Bg=)

------
vidanay
noun [usually as modifier] deflategate de·flate·gate a situation in which one
side is unable to extricate itself from a dangerous dilemma, especially one
involving civil disobedience or military attack "a nuclear deflategate could
doom the North Korea situation" a word that does not exist; it was invented,
defined and used by a machine learning algorithm.

This word was used for the Patriots scandal a few years ago.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflategate](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deflategate)

------
eganist
Tuberculant

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tuberculant/eyJ3IjogI...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/tuberculant/eyJ3IjogInR1YmVyY3VsYW50IiwgImQiOiAiY29udHJhcnkgb3IgaG9zdGlsZSB0byBhbnl0aGluZyB0aGF0IGV4aXN0czsgbW9ub2xpdGhpYyIsICJwIjogImFkamVjdGl2ZSIsICJ0IjogImFyY2hhaWMiLCAiZSI6ICJhbiBhZ2dyZXNzaXZlIGFuZCB0dWJlcmN1bGFudCBsZWFkZXIiLCAicyI6IFsidHUiLCAiYmVyIiwgImN1IiwgImxhbnQiXX0=.a1SqxqS-
XlKFplO28LscaP_4frPEG1KCshYYhGRCs5g=)

That's brilliant, and I'm going to use it.

------
thr0w__4w4y
Oops. It just served me up “undefined” as a word that doesn’t exist. (Not an
error message - it literally gave me “undefined” complete with definition
after generating a few good ones)

Interesting nonetheless.

------
jaywalk
One of the words I got was "unsubsidized" which appears in pretty much every
online dictionary I've looked at, although it is red squiggle underlined in
the comment box.

~~~
freehunter
Yeah my first word was "carseat" [1] with the definition "the seat of a car".
While I guess "carseat" all one word isn't technically a word, I would say
it's perfectly cromulent outside of an English class.

[1]
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/carseat/eyJ3IjogImNhc...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/carseat/eyJ3IjogImNhcnNlYXQiLCAiZCI6ICJhIHNlYXQgaW4gYSBjYXIiLCAicCI6ICJub3VuIiwgImUiOiAidGhlIGNhcnNlYXQgaXMgZm9yIHBhc3NlbmdlcnMgc2VhdGVkIG9uIGEgYnVzIn0=.vLPegAx-
o_X-HeheFOlfUvJe5abnqR9YSWjSHZPbi08=)

------
vzaliva
All is missing is a link to register a domain with generated word.

------
mmastrac
This reminds me so much of balderdash which is oddly made up of real words but
seem just as likely as these. Would be great to have this model try to play
balderdash, though!

------
rukittenme
Some of them are pretty clever and could have easily become slang given enough
time.

My first result was "upboard" which describes all the wood on a sailboat that
is above the water.

~~~
cosbynator
For slang, I'm training another modelusing urban dictionary as the datasource.
I hope to release it someday but there is a lot of work to be done to clean
the data. The articles are huge, user-generated and full of racism.

------
indifferentalex
Pretty meta:

    
    
      verb [with object]
      refour
      re·four
      reinvigorate or allow (someone) to use new forms of expression
      "refouring popular culture"

------
albeebe1

      prefetude
      prefe·tude
      a woman's strong sexual desire, especially that of a young man
      "he was a perv and his prefetudes were obvious"
    

Ha

------
OJFord
This is brilliant, could barely be funnier if written by a human:

> adjective.

> nondegenective

> non·de·genec·tive

> (of a computer virus) preventing development of an infection in which the
> infection is found in the host, without warning or compromise to the
> computer

> "this virus is nondegenective against bovine cholera"

It's both impressive in its relevance and fluency of language, despite being
nonsense, and hilarious. Had me in stitches at 'bovine cholera'.

------
fredrb
Self-aware Machine Learning

    
    
        procreationist
        1. relating to or advocating the theory that sex is the only biological sex, or as opposed to that other sex identified with reproduction "a procreationist approach to reproductive science"
    
        2. a word that does not exist; it was invented, defined and used by a machine learning algorithm.

------
truffle_pig
My favorite one so far:

 _mantula:_ a small parasitic stinging insect that feeds on ants, flies, and
other small insects, native to leafy lawns and shrubs. _" mantulas are widely
grown as food"_

You could do some great auto-worldbuilding in a dwarf fortress type game with
this. Maybe constraining the input data to "bio" and "historical" definitions.

------
Mizza
> carnarium

> carnar·ium

> the central part of the human body, covering the anus and genitals, between
> the head and the chin

> "the ribs and ribs of the carnarium"

Absolutely amazing.

------
seqizz
Nice hostname generator :) Reminds me burgundy:

[http://burgundy.io/](http://burgundy.io/)

------
mkl
I got a word that _does_ exist [1], with a definition that doesn't:

nonadjective

non·ad·jec·tive

not based on a principle or theory

"the philosophical and political alternatives to the totalitarianism of
nonadjective politics"

[1]
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nonadjective](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/nonadjective)

------
krick
> nonreal - of the highest quality

> "an idealized, nonreal world of bliss"

Well... Plato sure wouldn't like your NN.

------
DarkWiiPlayer

      tootwork
      toot·work
      coarse hair left over after a period of neglect by the hair follicles
      "he let his hair go, and she gave him a big tootwork"
    

This is quite amusing to play with; beyond that, however, I fail to see the
purpose

~~~
turtlesoup
No purpose!

------
iratewizard
This is brilliant. Authors could use this to create new words in their
universe. Entrepreneurs could use this to get a unique and short dot com and
product name. Someone could use this to create a "which word isn't a real
word" quiz.

------
domador
I guess it's only to be expected that from time to time, this would generate
an actual word, even if perhaps the definition doesn't match a word's actual
definition.

The first time I loaded the page, it came up with "polypyrrole", an existing
word.

------
comment_out
Came across this, it just slammed two words together

instrument/adjective in·stru·men·t/ad·jec·tive

    
    
        an instrument related to a keyboard in that it is played rather than written
        "an instrument/adjective keyboard"

------
bdcravens
metaspace

[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/metaspace/eyJ3IjogIm1...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/metaspace/eyJ3IjogIm1ldGFzcGFjZSIsICJkIjogInRoZSByZWdpb24gYmV0d2VlbiB0aGUgZXllIGFuZCB0aGUgcmV0aW5hOyB0aGUgcGFyaWV0YWwgbG9iZSIsICJwIjogIm5vdW4iLCAiZSI6ICJ0aGUgdGhyZWUtZGltZW5zaW9uYWwgbWV0YXNwYWNlIiwgInMiOiBbIm1ldGFzIiwgInBhY2UiXX0=.s3UaUgPzMrkyuo0SyJg-4BAmBj7nOHrbIB0Fj311AqI=)

This is a Java concept: [https://stuefe.de/posts/metaspace/what-is-
metaspace/](https://stuefe.de/posts/metaspace/what-is-metaspace/)

------
1f60c
I got “jibberish”, defined as:

    
    
      a tense tense [sic] of a verb in de-escalation, usually after some verb has been removed or added
      
      "she gave a nervous jibberish if I didn't get the last word"

------
krapp
AKA: future software project / programming language / startup name generator.

------
RivieraKid
My recent favourite fictional word is Elonzi.

[https://twitter.com/TESLAcharts/status/1256038204895047683](https://twitter.com/TESLAcharts/status/1256038204895047683)

~~~
cosbynator
defined
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/Elonzi%20Scheme/eyJ3I...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/Elonzi%20Scheme/eyJ3IjogIkVsb256aSBTY2hlbWUiLCAiZCI6ICJhbiBhbmNpZW50IHN5c3RlbSBvZiBiYW5raW5nIGFuZCB3ZWFsdGggYmFzZWQgb24gd2VhbHRoIHRyYW5zZmVyIHJhdGhlciB0aGFuIGdvdmVybm1lbnQgb3IgbGVnaXNsYXRpdmUgdHJhbnNmZXJzIiwgInAiOiAibm91biIsICJlIjogInRoZSBjb2xsYXBzZSBvZiB0aGUgR3JlZWsgZWNvbm9teSBhbmQgdGhlIGNvbGxhcHNlIG9mIHRoZSBkb2xsYXIgaXMgYW4gZXhhbXBsZSBvZiBhbiBFbG9uemkgc2NoZW1lIHRoYXQgaXMgYmVpbmcgd2F0Y2hlZCBtb3JlIGNsb3NlbHkiLCAicyI6IFsiRWxvbnoiLCAiaSBTY2hlbWUiXX0=.5NuxgTdcD9YuN4qydUx0oPyLrdb7_iTASEEjIoewe-o=)

------
cercatrova
I got indigogo, which amusingly is the (slightly changed) name of a real
service.

~~~
yetihehe
I got toxoplasm, also very near but definition is just hilarious:

toxoplasm tox·o·plasm

    
    
        (in humans) a microorganism of the alimentary canal, which forms a protective passage across nerve vessels adjacent to the colon, for example in the trachea
        "there is evidence that hemostasis greatly increases the risk of malaria by toxoplasm"

~~~
anthk
Toxoplasm exists, it basically makes rat suicide lemmings against cats. Also,
it makes men more suicidal and women more... libidinous.

~~~
yetihehe
Disease is called toxoplasmosis, caused by Toxoplasma Gondii, I've heard about
it, that's why I've pasted this definition. This AI has blacklist of valid
words, toxoplasma is probably on list, toxoplasm is not. I don't know that
much about latin, but toxoplasm looks similar to toxoplasma but is something
other (sounds like a tissue to me). Toxoplasm without "a" at end probably does
not exist, but I may be very wrong, so take that with a grain of salt.

> "protective passage across nerve vessels adjacent to the colon, for example
> in the trachea"

colon in trachea and toxoplasm(a) forming a protective passage is the funny
part for me.

------
icoder
Opened the site and got this, is this just the AI or is this due to trolling?

cracula (crac·ula)

crocodiles attached to the genitals, typically with the anus protruding from
much to their outermost point

"eating those cracula have no effects on the penis"

~~~
turtlesoup
Just AI, it's getting... creative.

------
aklein
leptosphere

lep·to·sphere

the space beyond the earth's crust which is about 2.8 billion miles (4.8 km)
across and includes the oceans and Mars, Uranus, Neptune, and Jupiter and
beyond

"the space between the earth's crust and the leptosphere"

------
gumby
The next step is writing the Jabberwock equivalent completely with fake words.

------
Enginerrrd
Maybe I'm just unlucky, but I found the first three words very unimpressive
and unconvincing.

>quaivarary

> a quantity or quantity that is different from a specified quantity or
> quantity in some sense

------
benjismith
This is delightfully clever.

I'm the developer behind [http://prosecraft.io](http://prosecraft.io) so I
always enjoy learning about new linguistic toys :)

Thank you!

------
gumby
First word it gave me was “pragma” which actually _is_ a word.

------
melicerte
suckline[1]: an insincere or arrogant remark

couldn'nt help but thinking about trump :)

[1]
[https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/suckline/eyJ3IjogInN1...](https://www.thisworddoesnotexist.com/w/suckline/eyJ3IjogInN1Y2tsaW5lIiwgImQiOiAiYW4gaW5zaW5jZXJlIG9yIGFycm9nYW50IHJlbWFyayIsICJwIjogIm5vdW4iLCAiZSI6ICJmb3IgYWxsIGhpcyBzdWNrbGluZSBoZSdzIGEgbmljZSBndXkiLCAicyI6IFsic3VjayIsICJsaW5lIl19.lqZ58FkkMys46WCyYCKZULt2E4jbQv1V3adkN5fD5yM=)

------
MattyRad
_tamarino_

 _a Mexican dish of dried Mexican anchovies topped with grilled onions,
anchovies, and tomatoes_

 _" a tamarino with sherry cream sauce"_

Personally I like to serve my tamarino with a side of anchovies.

------
ricardobeat
> slideshare

> a slum, especially a slum built from a kiln by an industrialist and tenant
> by a rancher

"we now had to compete for slideshare seats on the street and build a big
commercial slum"

------
skinkestek
polyimpleteness

poly·im·plete·ness

the state of having no complete set of records and considered only by the
specified set of counts

 _" many of his poems and pieces are impassioned with poetic polyimpleteness"_

------
dumbfounder
Awesome idea, some good ones in there, a lot that don't make any sense at all.
That pretty much sums up ML.

tuberculinosis

tu·ber·culi·nosis

a bacterial infection of the duodenum of the buttocks and trachea of the vulva

EDIT: formatting

------
NeroVanbierv
ku·ber·netes \- a swelling of the cornea beneath the eye, caused by fluid
aspiration, typically occurring as a form of secondary hairlike cloud
formation during movement

~~~
turtlesoup
That's an accurate description of how I was feeling when deploying the site
and learning kubernetes for the first time.

------
hansbo
Quite amusing.

    
    
      shishkodachi
      shishko·dachi
      a man who behaves in a shishkodachi
      "a priest in shishkodachi who refused to accept marriage"

------
daveFNbuck
I'm definitely making some cantonik for my next tamboury.

> cantonik

> a dish of sliced bread filled with cheese, eggs, and bacon, wrapped in a
> thin layer and fried

> tamboury

> a brief affair of food or entertainment

------
instaheat
And this is how I will find the name of my next startup :)

------
sika_grr
wow, just wow

unsubscriber: a system of telephone bills and their fees which can be charged
only to subscribers "every item is charged with the unsubscriber"

------
dimmke
The first word I got was disappointed (different definition/usage though), are
you running these results through a real dictionary before serving them?

------
billfruit
Not exactly related, while playing scrabble I find myself making up lots and
lots of strings that sound and look like words, but aren't words.

------
s_m
The last band name generator I'll ever use. Bravo.

------
msla
palumpolism

(in Hinduism) a state of complete consciousness and mind

"she had reached a mystical state of palumpolism"

%

shakura

a traditional Western-style ceremony performed by traditional Japanese people
in which offerings, including candles, were offered to the dead before burial

"the shakuras return next year"

%

empaired em·paired

(of a person) having; displaying irrationally

"he seemed to live vicariously through his empaired friends"

%

mousselike mous·se·like

manifesting as lovable or strange, especially for unpleasant or stupid reasons

"a mousselike ghost"

%

poone

the nearest possible neighbor

"we must not be dupes, fellow poone"

%

delack

the sound of a fish drowning in water

"cures of delack and mauling"

~~~
bitwize
Was there a lot of video game dialogue in the training text?

Palumpolum is a locale in _Final Fantasy XIII_ , itself named after the
characters Palum and Porom from _Final Fantasy IV_.

Shakuras is a locale in _StarCraft_ , the planet to which the Protoss Dark
Templar retreated after their schism with the Khalai of Aiur.

~~~
cosbynator
My model is bolted onto GPT-2 which is trained on internet text; I think some
of these examples are coming from there.

------
piinbinary

        noun.
        diplôme
        a combination of two distinct species of cell or mineral, e.g. the diplôme bonsai 
    

I really like that world

~~~
greenshackle2
That's a real French word though, meaning diploma

------
dvfjsdhgfv
> sibeast

> an upper class consisting chiefly of middle-class or influential women

> "the traditionalists were the great sibeasts"

Now that I read it I see the need for it.

------
xwdv
I love these non existent things, I can’t wait for “This movie poster does not
exist” and “This video game does not exist” to come out.

~~~
jvm_
www.thispersondoesnotexist.com

already exists

------
CalChris
I would truly hate to play this thing in Scrabble.

------
pietroglyph
Amusingly, I got: "nonhumanoid, adjective; not having life". It appears that
the model would describe itself as lifeless.

------
StephenSmith
Hmmm... [https://i.imgur.com/APdPrS9.png](https://i.imgur.com/APdPrS9.png)

------
kandeel4411
Decided to try it out and test what my last name would mean.

\- Kandil

1\. a member of a lower class.

"a Kandil priest might have been a man of the lowest class"

I am not sure what to feel

------
madcaptenor
I got "uninteractive" which apparently isn't a real word; the real word is
"noninteractive".

------
p4pas
Liberal and inconsistent:

noun.swanhead

a female swan, especially a male one "I did a few interviews to try to get a
good picture of his swanhead"

------
zubi
This one almost exists:

dexterious dex·te·ri·ous dizzy; full of excitement, energy, rage, etc "they
met secretly and dexterious"

------
sireat
Just fantastic!

pimpage

pim·page

a kind of meatloaf made from sheep or goats that is made with a whey mixture
and sometimes meat liver "a pimpage of pig's legs"

------
rolfeb
copperfish cop·per·fish

    
    
        a dark seaweed with silvery-white fur, the male of which has plumes of cyanobacteria similar to those of the copperhead
        "copperfish will hunt bivalve mollusks"
    

This does not sound at all good...

------
sfaruque
Idea for the developer to consider: Pro version generates a long list and
checks if the domain name is available.

------
jefficient
Just a heads up, the links for the forward/inverse model on the github page
are the same as the blacklist link.

~~~
cosbynator
Thanks! I just fixed it

------
ericol
Of all the "This <object> does not exists" this one is the one I liked the
most.

------
novalis78
There is a universe of new startup names to be discovered. “Is your startup
name pre- or post-GPT2”?

~~~
bigiain
They should reach out to a few of the domain search sites, and flag the ones
where the .com is available (and split the domain name registration
commission...)

------
greenshackle2
Is that.. expected? A recursive definition?

    
    
      nepheaton
    
          the period preceding nepheaton

~~~
cosbynator
Haha, no but that's neat. The generation process is a sampling procedure so
"anything goes" and it can stumble on unlikely samples from time to time. I
should probably filter out recursive ones!

------
pier25
This made me LOL

 _moota_

\- a dance performed by people sitting in the crowd

\- "I love hanging out with my friends and moota"

------
nemacol
Maybe add a link to let us flag real words? This is a lot of fun. Well done.

------
outside1234
Good company name generator :)

------
schoen
verb. redempt re·dempt

    
    
        convert or represent in red
        "he redempted his reputation as a powerful man"
    
    

I hope that wasn't, like, using other people's blood ...(!)

------
oknoorap
We can use this website to generate domain name, when we're stuck at it.

------
zeptoon
pre·cus·sive causing or dealing with problems of severe, often unpleasant,
nature "superficial increases in precussive violence"

... best understood as: that which causes (precedes) a bunch of
cussing/swearing!

------
xxbondsxx
This is awesome! What kind of bias would we expect to see in the training set?

~~~
cosbynator
For example if it consumes lots of data that uses the pronoun "he" for doctor,
it's much more likely to spit out "he" in a medical context.

Since the model lacks world knowledge for new words, sometimes it also
ascribes words to a specific cultural origin / group that is completely wrong.

------
scubbo
The third one I got was "airbend". Aang would beg to differ...

------
tomrod
Kahatung is a word in at least one filipino dialect, if I recall right.

------
jonplackett
How do you get it so that it keeps the description and phonetic all in sync?

Very cool!

------
gfxgirl
Very cool.

It's like automated Sniglets

~~~
greggman3
I'm guessing this shows my age but I remember sniglets

[https://www.google.com/search?q=sniglets](https://www.google.com/search?q=sniglets)

The one I remember most is cheetle, the orange powder left on your fingers
after eating Cheetos

------
carlmr
neuroconvergence

neu·ro·con·ver·gence

the process of increasing complexity or diversity in a system of brain events
"the neuroconvergence of the cortex"

Funny enough there is neural convergence in ML papers.

------
Shinchy
This is one of the best band name generators I've seen.

------
animex
vitrus vit·rus a large edible tropical fruits. They are typically small and
white, typically having white spot or dark berries.

How many contradictions can they pack into one definition?

------
jerf
Can you take the words as input and generate the definitions?

~~~
cosbynator
Yup, press the "Generate your own button" on the site. If you want to go the
other direction (definition to made-up word) you can hit up my twitter bot
@robo_define:
[https://twitter.com/robo_define](https://twitter.com/robo_define)

------
martopix
It reminds me simultaneously of Borges and Douglas Adams.

~~~
martopix
I was gonna say that it would be cool if you could ask for the meaning of your
own made-up words, and you CAN! That's basically an infinite generator of
Douglas Adams's "meaning of liff" style definitions.

liff

    
    
        a short length of soft, warm linen for legs, worn especially during formal events
        "a lace liff"

------
Xunxi
It generates quite interesting words for a domain name.

------
andrewstuart
transmogonad trans·mog·o·nad

a direct physiological response or biochemical reaction, especially that of an
organ or brain "a brain-to-brain transmogonad"

------
Kwantuum
Well, first word I had actually exists: cyanoplast.

------
SeanLuke
??? The very first word I got was a real word (Shmoo).

------
darepublic
Now how can I work this into my next scrabble game

------
amelius
This would be great for inventing variable names.

~~~
bagels
Only if you don't want anyone to understand the code.

------
knolax
I hope this never gets taken out of context...

------
generalpass
These are great.

I wish there were one for 70s/80s album art, but last time I looked at these
projects they are still out of reach for hobbyists. I could stare at those all
day.

------
pikzel

      jungler
      jun·gler
      an open field used for sports or other contests
      "teens fought some 20,000 jungler, on the ice"
    

..wut

------
juancampa
mono·liter

a small quantity of a drug or drug paraphernalia "alcohol and tobacco
monoliter are being sold in the school stores"

lmao

------
Chris2048
penister penis·ter

the protective skin of a pig

"the eyes were peeling away from the glossy skin of the penister"

------
whycombagator
flirtion

flir·tion

a stroke of incised or oval lettering on a shield or medal belonging to a
householder

"a flirtion shield in the back"

------
phmagic
perfect for generating passwords

~~~
pHollda
Or deciding company/domain names.

~~~
turtlesoup
This project is one huge yak shave starting from that idea! I was trying to
pick a company name in the AI space and thought it would be appropriate if it
was generated by ML. I tried a few datasets for training, and using the Oxford
English Dictionary led me here

~~~
BitwiseFool
This is the most cromulent tool I can think of for nameogenesis.

~~~
cosbynator
Your noble spirit embiggens the smallest man

------
Trung0246
Apparently creating the word "Jukeerchin" will "crash" the site. Huh.

Or something is wrong with my internet. Idk.

------
lukaszkups
this is a great source of naming stuff for novel/games purposes!

------
gsich
"infocenter"?

------
runxel
Nice, now do German!

------
jonsen
Edited away. (This comment was made before realizing an unfortunate context)

~~~
cosbynator
Add to the list of reasons I wish I could change my HN name

~~~
saagarjha
Try emailing the mods, they do this occasionally.

~~~
turtlesoup
It worked! Thanks for the tip

------
camjohnson26
shrizzy

1\. A dark brown person “In those days he was a shrizzy man”

------
ludamad
Fascinating app. Btw postclassification post·clas·si·fi·ca·tion the action or
fact of grouping something into one class "his postclassification as a member
of a Chinese Marxist party"

Seems close to real word

------
leni536
relender

re·len·der

a unit of weight that is equal to the weight of a pound of food

------
villuv
Skungpoomery

------
blattinum
I love this!

------
99chrisbard
All words are made-up. Thx bai.

------
ggoo
beachball

beach·ball

a beach ball

